# How many coats and how long should I wait between coats of the base coat and the clear coat?



## CIMulation (Apr 24, 2003)

How many coats of paint should I spray and how long in between coats? Also, how long should I wait to clear coat and how many and also how long in between clear coats? Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: How many coats and how long should I wait between coats of the base coa ... (CIMulation)*

usually 3 to 4 coats of base is good. but if its not covering, you can use more.
5to10 minutes between base coats.
let flash 1/2 hour before clear.
1 light coat of clear. 
10-15 minute flash before 2nd coat! 
2nd and 3rd coats should be medium wet


----------



## DEGTI (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: How many coats and how long should I wait between coats of the base coa ... (CIMulation)*

it should say right on the label of the paint can..anywhere from2-5 caots o base(dependig on brand) usally 15 minutes betwen coast of base ,and roughly same amount of coats for clear but u usaly have to wait 30 minutes after spraying base to spray clear


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm glad someone posted this question... I was going to do the same, but everytime I went to make the post, I would see something shiny and get distracted.
so, pardon my ignorance... what is 'flashing'?
I've got the VW dealer paint and clear and the instructions in there also said the same thing but gave no definition.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (legion)*

Flash-off is the time given to allow the thinners (reducer) to evaporate from the painted panel before the next coat is applied. 
Too short a flash off and it'll run, too long and you can get a reaction or lack of adhesion.


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

ok, so here's my understanding...

shoot base, each coat having 5-10 min between each other.
flash for 30 min.
shoot first coat of clear, flash for 10-15 min then shoot again.
then what? flash for 5-7 min then hit it with the 3rd coat?
I've seen mention of doing some wetsanding between some portion of the clear...
however, I'm no paint master... so I'm just trying to make sure I have the right info before I get into this.
I'm not painting anything major... just the 2k jetta gls trunk badge assembly.








before you ask, yes... I have too much time. And being diagnosed obsessive/compulsive helps greatly!! It's about midnight here and I'm getting ready to open the garage and debadge the trunk 'text'. w00t!!
Any info is appreciated. I've got pics of how it's gone along the way.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (legion)*

It all depends on the type of paint used but as a general rule when the paint is just starting to get sticky, the easiest way is to touch the masking tape on the edge (next to the paint) as soon as you can touch it lightly and not get paint on your finger (usually about 5-10 mins).
Don't sand between coats.


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

ok, so should I do any wet sanding after the last coat of clear has dried?
additionally, how long should I expect to wait until actually messing with it in general? I was thinking 24 hours...


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (legion)*

The only sanding to be done should be is after all painting and prior to buffing, that's providing you're using professional paints, if you use rattle can paint you can do as much sanding and painting as you like. The waiting time depends on the paint.


----------



## legion (Feb 28, 2002)

well, it's rattle-can; but it's the factory paint from the dealership. That crap goes for $40+ retail so it better be the professional paint to some extent!
all painting including the clear correct? I'm sure the answer is obvious to most, but I'm no paint wizard... so I don't wanna mess anything up. I've already got to fight with the local wheel works about a scratch they jacked into one of my BRAND NEW long beach rims...


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (legion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *legion* »_all painting including the clear correct? 

Yes.


----------

